
The Shame Culture - kornish
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/15/opinion/the-shame-culture.html
======
dtyler
The left often takes pride in how much progress this nascent massively
multiplayer shame culture has wrought. After all, didn't the current
generation's attitudes towards same sex marriage for instance, make it
possible for it to be legalized across America?

There is a logical limit to applying a proverbial hammer till progress is
achieved; you need the willing cooperation of the majority of society and that
requires people to be on board with you idealogically; you can't do that by
antagonizing them. See how "cis white straight male" is almost used like an
epithet now, how "punching up" can never be wrong.

Face it, shamers aren't going to be liked. And you can't shame people into
liking you.

